# Nylon/Spandex and Rhinestones



## ntiongson (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a nylon/spandex leotard that I am pressing with glitter HTV and rhinestones. Because the material is nylon/spandex, I have set my heatpress to 270 degrees to prevent scorch marks. The glitter HTV adhered just fine and most of the stones did however some of the stones are falling off. I pressed the stones for 20 seconds then removed the carrier sheet then pressed for another 10 seconds. The pressure I used was medium. Since some of the stones are falling off, is it ok to repress the stones again? Does anyone else have any other recommendations for temperature/time/pressure for nylon/spandex material and stones?

Thanks!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you trying to press the stones to the glitter or the material?


----------



## ntiongson (Jun 5, 2018)

mfatty500 said:


> Are you trying to press the stones to the glitter or the material?


I’m trying to press the stones to the nylon/spandex material.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would try using new stones, and a little bit longer at that low of heat, they are Hot Fix Stones, right? Other than that I have no other ideas


----------



## ntiongson (Jun 5, 2018)

mfatty500 said:


> I would try using new stones, and a little bit longer at that low of heat, they are Hot Fix Stones, right? Other than that I have no other ideas


I'll definitely use new stones. Yes they are hot fix stones. I did use a heat press pillow so I'll add more pressure as well. I'll try pressing longer and see if that helps. Are you thinking 60 seconds? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

30-45, 60 seconds make be to long, as you don't want to have any glue come out from under the stone, I'm thinking you'll have to experiment


----------

